
Why do opensource developers and communities prefer IRC? - blaskers
What do you like about it?
What do you hate about it?
======
some_account
I think also because it's not run by companies who wants profit from their
users. There is no risk of someone spamming ads, no risk of someone suddenly
changing it. People are not the product.

------
detaro
Like: it's just simple text. Lots of freedom in clients. no
notifications/unread counters/... unless you want them. I can easily join yet
another channel without any extra software or having to switch accounts. No
visual noise.

Dislike: kind of difficult to bring newcomers into. Requires work to really
make work for bigger groups.

~~~
cimmanom
Yeah, the world really needs a good IRC For N00bs document or five.

